# Cronometro con 555, 7490, 7448 y display 7seg C.C



## jaoms (Jun 4, 2011)

Holas, soy nuevo aca y tengo una duda! miren, el circuito en si ya lo tengo simulado y funciona perfecto, el problema surgio cuando lo empeze a armar, el 7448 me muestra los sgtes valores x,1,x,x,4,5,6,7,8,9("x" es un simbolo raro que no representa ningun digito decimal)..... sucesivamente no se a q se debe este problema y me seria de mucha ayuda si alguien me podria decir, lo revise mil y un veces y lo arme tal cual lo hize en el proteus! pero no entiendo a q se debe :S.
Aprovechando esta pregunta alguien sabe como conectar el 7490 para que la cuenta empienze desde cero. el mio siempre empieza en 8, seria de gran ayuda, bueno un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola jaoms

Espero que los Display’s que utilizas en el circuito armado sean de cátodo común.
Como no adjuntaste el archivo que se genera con el ISIS de Proteus no puedo opinar mucho pues no se cómo está construido tu cronómetro.

Con qué voltaje polarizaste el 555 los 7490 y los 7448 ?.

Para que al empezar el 7490 inicie en cero debes conectar un pequeño capacitor de las entradas que restablecen a cero a tierra y una resistencia de ahí mismo al positivo de la fuente de alimentación.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaoms (Jun 6, 2011)

gracias, no tengo problemas con la simulacion. esta perfecta

Ahora el voltaje que utilize es 5[V]

Si pudieras hacer una grafia acerca de la conexion del 7490 q me dices, sobre el capacitor y la resistencia, no te entendi muy bien xq manejas dos resets a 0, me seria de gran ayuda


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2011)

Podria apostar a que tienes un error de conexiones entre el 7490 y el 7448... de seguro uno de los pines esta intercambiado con otro... o se cortocircuitan de algun modo...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola joams

Analiza la imagen adjunta para ver si puedes solucionar el problema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaoms (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactamente debio ser eso xq al rearmar el circuito desde 0, me funciono bien la parte del deco 7448 el unico problema es que para empezar el cronometro en 0 se tiene q hacer un reset manual, en cambio lo q necesito es q cuando el circuito sea alimentado ya empieze en 0 (todos los displays) estoy trabajando con 5 displays.

Ya vi la imagen exactamente dices que haga corto entre los pines de reset del 7490 y ese mismo corto lo lleve a tierra con un capacitor de x[uF]????????? mmm..... de ahi como va la resistencia?????


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola jaoms

la resistencia, 10K, se conectaría del Vcc(5) al positivo del capacitor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## antswer (Jun 30, 2011)

Buenas amigos, yo monte ese mismo circuito con los mismos componentes y funciona perfecto, pero tengo un problemita, el 1re contador me cuenta tanto en los flancos de bajada como los de subida, como puedo solucionar ese problema ?¿, el generador de pulsos es de 1Hz. Espero me puedan ayudar !!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola antswer

Seguramente el pulso que le aplicas al PIN 14 está ruidoso, genera más de uno, por eso parece contar en los 2 flancos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## antswer (Jun 30, 2011)

Muchas gracias mrcarlos, solucione el problema conectando un capacitor de 4.7uf entre el pin 14 y tierra, ahora solo cuenta en los falncos de bajada como deberia hacerlo.


----------

